# Post colonoscopy why do I feel so awful?



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

had my c scope yesterday. I slept through it which was great and they were able to finish. One polyp I'll find out about friday







My question is though, so many people tell me how they walk out of there and go to lunch, go to the mall, etc. Both of the last 2 times I had one, I end up throwing up and laying in bed all day. Not feeling well enough to eat until evening and even then it's only for toast/tea. Why is that? Is it the drugs? I know he uses versed and something else. I can't even say it's the amount he uses because last year he used LESS Than this year and I actually felt sicker LAST year???? So I don't get it. It makes me dread doing this again. When I had good colonscopy he said 2 years. what the heck will he say when he's found a polyp this time? I still feel lousy today. I am at work, but would rather be home in bed. I'll have to talk to him about it friday. Sometimes he can be very abrupt. If everything is fine he'll tell me that, say "2 more years" and basically feel the conversation is over. I'll have to assert myself again. What is it men call an assertive woman?


----------



## 19539 (Aug 31, 2006)

I've had 4 scopes. Always felt fine after them but this last time I also felt sick. I was real sick for a week and still not back to normal. It was done July 24th!!


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

WOW that is a long time. Any time I do one of these tests, it takes me forever to get my stomach back on track. I equate mine to "car sickness" type feeling. My stomach feels awful and I have a splitting headache. I think it's the meds they give me. Really mess me up. My stomach is very gas filled, which was my problem BEFORE the scope. It only made it worse. My GI is gonna have to figure out something to help me w/this. I am running out of patience! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

When I had mine I was messed up for two weeks. I was in pain, felt sick and was constipated. I was so constipated that on Christmas Eve, my daughters BD and Christmas Day, when my family came for the holiday, I could not get up. I then had my husband take me to the pharmacy to get colace? so that I could use the bathroom. I wanted to die. It was horrible.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I think it is perfectly normal to not be yourself for a few days after the procedure. After I had mine, I went home and slept all day. As a matter of fact, I think I was told I would be out of sorts for several days and I was.


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mindy & Sharell:Wow...while I don't want to say I'm "glad" you two felt so lousy, BUT it does make me feel better to know I'm not the only one suffering. My husband took me out to dinner tonight for my "post colonscopy" treat (which I "thought" would be yesterday). Anyway, I could only eat about 1/2 the meal and that was pushing it. However, when we get home I ended up running to the bathroom. I have to say I feel a tiny bit better. I think it's going to take me a number of days to work this out. I find w/my IBS it takes me a long time to get my body working correctly. Problem is then the smallest thing sets it off. It then takes me weeks to get it right again. Frustrating! I'm sure also that my being nervous about whether my polyp will be benign or not isn't helping. Then I worry about when he is going to tell me I have to do this again. I want a few years break. But I'm sure he's going to say a year. That will freak me out!Thanks for your input, it does make me feel better!


----------



## 19539 (Aug 31, 2006)

Carsickness really descibes it! I still am getting nauteous once in awhile. Do any of you get that way with IBS?


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

Naseaus? Oh yes. I am like that many times of the day. It will be a quick passing flash of it. I notice also that in the past couple of months, I tend to burp more than I did before. I think I may have acid reflux, although I never "taste" anything. But I have had a sore throat for 2 years now that no one can figure out. Also have a constant cough and sometimes a raspy voice. I am being checked next week for sjorgens syndrome (which has nothing much to do w/this) but is a problem w/the water in my system. I have alot of "dryness" problems. I'm sure it contributes to the IBS in some way. I am still feeling lousy. Went for a walk yesterday and it felt like someone had my colon in a vice. I got home and again ran to the bathroom. After I go, I feel somewhat better...for a while. Then the gas pain/naseau comes back. All stuff I'll discuss w/him tomorrow.


----------

